# For Sale/Found Cheap 180 Gallon Fish Tank



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,Just found 2 tanks that are 180 gallon each stacked on each other one is a sump and other is a tank or both can be used as tanks were posted for $700 but I talked to the guy and we agreed on 350$ but I only have room for one of them I was thinking maybe someone was needing one too and lived near abbotsford area and we could split tanks and money so we would pay 175 each only but for tanks only nothing else such as stand is not included!

The dimension are around 90x19Wx19H..ALSO WE WOULD NEED A BIG TRUCK TO GET IT OUT HERE OR MAYBE EVEN SOMEWAY GET THEM ON A BIG PICKUP TRUCK BUT I DO NOT DRIVE SO WOULD NEED YOU TO GET THEM HERE. LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONE IS INTERESTED IN ONE.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this on Craigslist? Any pics?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd love to get the other one from you but I'm sure that would be the one that gets me thrown out on the street!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is a pic:

5Fc5M25Jb3Mb3I23L8c2d78506dbeb52416ab.jpg - Picamatic - upload images to blogs, forums or chats


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I might know someone who would want it, ill let you know asap


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

90*19*19= 140g not 180g


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

It may be a little more not exactly sure.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Brisch said:


> I might know someone who would want it, ill let you know asap


ok thanks!!!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

babbar32 said:


> Hi,Just found 2 tanks that are 180 gallon each stacked on each other one is a sump and other is a tank or both can be used as tanks were posted for $700 but I talked to the guy and we agreed on 350$ but I only have room for one of them I was thinking maybe someone was needing one too and lived near abbotsford area and we could split tanks and money so we would pay 175 each only but for tanks only nothing else such as stand is not included!
> 
> The dimension are around 90x19Wx19H..ALSO WE WOULD NEED A BIG TRUCK TO GET IT OUT HERE OR MAYBE EVEN SOMEWAY GET THEM ON A BIG PICKUP TRUCK BUT I DO NOT DRIVE SO WOULD NEED YOU TO GET THEM HERE. LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONE IS INTERESTED IN ONE.
> 
> ...


Didn't you msg me *just last night * that you got them, filled one and it cracked beyond repair ??????

.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think a explanation is in order


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

lol no..I think you miss understood I bought this one (the 120 with divider) and one side of the divided tank cracked:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/aquariums-fors-ale-25333/

I also said I got it for 120 cash and my cash went to waist, these ones are both for 350$.. is that enough of an explanation and also you can ask chwkmale he's the one who sold it to me.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> Didn't you msg me *just last night * that you got them, filled one and it cracked beyond repair ??????
> 
> .


MY BAD!!! I MADE A MISTAKE!! VEEERY SORRY!!

We were talking about a different tank - the 120gal.... I'll think before speak next time.... I hope


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL..It's fine. Bump!!! The guy can only hold it for me for a little while I might just go for another tank if I can get this deal, let me know if someone wants the one.


----------

